# Odd Sprinkler Installation Question



## ACBenson86 (Apr 25, 2018)

I've got sod coming this weekend and wasn't going to install a sprinkler system until later on, but decided it might be better to just lay the poly quickly with a trencher, leave the ends exposed and capped, then lay the sod. I can then come back and put in the sprinkler heads and finish running it to the valve box after. Has anyone done something like this before? Any gotchas that you paid for after you laid the sod?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Show me your design/plans. The last thing you want to do is throw pipe in the ground with one days thought out into it. That's a recipie for disaster. I've been working on my diy irrigation design for three months and I'm still not even to the point that I want to get input on it.

Because if you've got this idea at 430 the day before sod comes you are going to find yourself wasting money fixing a terrible design down the road.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Its not that complicated for placement, Hunter or others have basic guides for how to calculate what heads you need and where, but you should figure out roughly where your heads will be so you have line there and then you get to worry about everything else after the fact like valves and wiring.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/design_guide_Residential_System_LIT-226-US.pdf


----------



## ACBenson86 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks, I should have added that my design is already complete. I have a 2500 sq ft rectangle basically so it is pretty simple. After thinking about it more I decided I'll just put the line in later.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would do the opposite. If you have the design, install the lines and heads and manually connect a hose to the lines. You will use it to keep the sod moist.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

ACBenson86 said:


> Thanks, I should have added that my design is already complete. I have a 2500 sq ft rectangle basically so it is pretty simple. After thinking about it more I decided I'll just put the line in later.


I thought that might be the case. If you've done the design throw the pipe in the ground.


----------

